# F.A.S.T. intake and throttle body



## AaronGough (Nov 20, 2008)

I was just curious if anyone has tried out the new F.A.S.T. intake and throttle bodies. The 92mm ones. I was curious if the throttle body would work on my 05 goat with the electronic throttle deal.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

AaronGough said:


> I was just curious if anyone has tried out the new F.A.S.T. intake and throttle bodies. The 92mm ones. I was curious if the throttle body would work on my 05 goat with the electronic throttle deal.


I believe if you go to the fast website they sell what you need for the electronic part. I was also looking for one for my ls1 but I have a cable so its a little easier. But there is stuff on there about your electronic throttle


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

I've got the ported intake but stock TB. It did help but to really realize the full potential heads are on my list. 04' had cable controls. 05/06 electric.


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes ive got a fast 92 on my 05 stock tb bolts right on but heve to buy a spacer kit for the fuel rail.


----------

